# +P ammo in a glock



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Can I use +P 9mm in my Glock 26, and if I do what could be a problem with using it?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, you can use +P ammo in your Glock.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

im pretty sure if they make it a glock can shoot it......not to toot their horn for them


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Your biggest problem is going to be actually finding anyone who has any in stock!


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been shooting my 19 that was made in 1989 with plus p ammo.
Not one problem ever.


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've shot +p ammo with no problems out of my G19


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The only glock I'd be reluctant to consider hot ammo in would be maybe the .45's.. But then again, I'm scared of the .45 glocks anyway.. That's just personal. I'd be one of the paranoid guys that swap the barrel for a bar-sto or similar for a bit more support around the round casing. Opinions may say that's complete baloney though and not to worry.

I'm sure there's probably a TON of guys in here who've run good reputable ammo that's not just hopped up home-loads, that have gazillions of fault free rounds through any caliber glock with +P box ammo.

+P away in your Glock. Be safe. :smt023


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

If anything, +p ammo in your Glock will make it run better.


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

Never a problem here in my G19


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to run some pretty hot reloads in my G19. In fact the pistol seemed to perform better with the hotter loads.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Never seemed to be a problem.


----------

